# I lost my job because of Uber



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

In California, real estate agents and brokers are considered to be independent contractors (just like Uber drivers). I am an Associate Broker. I have been associated with my current brokerage for over ten years. I started driving for Uber about six months or so ago, when my sister was about to go under the knife - brain surgery. Her chances of survival was about 50-50. I needed some quick cash for a plane ticket and busted my ass for a month to get it. 

Since then I drive sporadically. When I want to.
Last week the Sales Mgr called me into her office and told me that they have a policy of "no part-time agents." I told her I was aware of that. She said that "I understand that you have other interests?" I didn't know what the hell she was talking about and she finally said, "You are driving for Uber?"
"Well, yes. On occasion. On my days off. It's a kind of a hobby."
"If its a hobby that you make money at, it is a job." says her.
" I could make the argument that I am not making any money at it. But, do you think it is interfering with my duties here?"
"The decision has been made, we don't want to associate with you any more. I have to let you go."

How about THAT?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

How'd they find out?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

That's some BS.

I hope you find another brokerage soon.

A better one.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

how many million dollar homes did you sell in 2016?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Not sure how they found out .. but, I prolly picked up somebody. I don't make it a secret that I'm a broker. I am working with a buyer in the $500k range right now, that I met driving. 
Either that, or they saw the Uber sticker on my back window.

I didn't try to HIDE it. It's not illegal to drive for Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> In California, real estate agents and brokers are considered to be independent contractors (just like Uber drivers). I am an Associate Broker. I have been associated with my current brokerage for over ten years. I started driving for Uber about six months or so ago, when my sister was about to go under the knife - brain surgery. Her chances of survival was about 50-50. I needed some quick cash for a plane ticket and busted my ass for a month to get it.
> 
> Since then I drive sporadically. When I want to.
> Last week the Sales Mgr called me into her office and told me that they have a policy of "no part-time agents." I told her I was aware of that. She said that "I understand that you have other interests?" I didn't know what the hell she was talking about and she finally said, "You are driving for Uber?"
> ...


Probably a Bleeding Heart Liberal 
You suffered the " Delete Uber " Retaliation of the Liberal Terrorists.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> That's some BS.
> 
> I hope you find another brokerage soon.
> 
> A better one.


I already have. I am known in this town, I been doing real estate here for 12 years, 35 total. I'm no spring chicken. LoL.
And I have already closed one at the new place. And currently have two new listings totaling over $1 mil (one commercial), and working with a buyer in the half mil range. 
It's all good.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Not sure how they found out .. but, I prolly picked up somebody. I don't make it a secret that I'm a broker. I am working with a buyer in the $500k range right now, that I met driving.
> Either that, or they saw the Uber sticker on my back window.
> 
> I didn't try to HIDE it. It's not illegal to drive for Uber.


She probably knew for a long time.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I already have. I am known in this town, I been doing real estate here for 12 years, 35 total. I'm no spring chicken. LoL.
> And I have already closed one at the new place. And currently have two new listings totaling over $1 mil (one commercial), and working with a buyer in the half mil range.
> It's all good.


Sounds like it was a good move. On to bigger and better houses. Keep the momentum.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, what is the "moonlighting" policy at the new place?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I would have a lawyer look that clause over. I am sure it was meant to guard against free Lance,and working for competetive brokers .
She either wanted someone else in your spot, or it was indeed aimed at Uber as a Vendetta.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> how many million dollar homes did you sell in 2016?


I haven't sold any $1 mil homes, very few of them in my marketplace. 
But, I closed a total $4 mil in 16, generating commissions to me in excess of $100,000.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> In California, real estate agents and brokers are considered to be independent contractors (just like Uber drivers). I am an Associate Broker. I have been associated with my current brokerage for over ten years. I started driving for Uber about six months or so ago, when my sister was about to go under the knife - brain surgery. Her chances of survival was about 50-50. I needed some quick cash for a plane ticket and busted my ass for a month to get it.
> 
> Since then I drive sporadically. When I want to.
> Last week the Sales Mgr called me into her office and told me that they have a policy of "no part-time agents." I told her I was aware of that. She said that "I understand that you have other interests?" I didn't know what the hell she was talking about and she finally said, "You are driving for Uber?"
> ...


You should sue them. "Policy of no part time agents" so they are saying you are required to work full time but you are an "independent contractor". Just like uber these companies want it both ways, either you are an IC or employee, enough of this gray area in the middle these scumbags work between.

Sue them please.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the "moonlighting" policy at the new place?


He doesn't care.
"Make you money, make me money. Keep me out of court. Do that, and we will get along just fine."
I can live with that.
He is actually giving me a better commish split. I was getting 75% at the old place. I'm getting 80% here.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Also, if you're in the $500k range, why would you wanna keep driving Uber?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

10 years there to be treated like that for no cause ?
My goal would be to put them out of business.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I would have a lawyer look that clause over. I am sure it was meant to guard against free Lance,and working for competetive brokers .
> She either wanted someone else in your spot, or it was indeed aimed at Uber as a Vendetta.


I believe you are correct my friend. 
She wanted to fire me. In fact, she was smiling from ear to ear when she did it. I bet she had an orgasm.
We have had some nose to nose and loud disagreements before. There is no love lost between us. 
She found a good excuse.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I believe you are correct my friend.
> She wanted to fire me. In fact, she was smiling from ear to ear when she did it. I bet she had an orgasm.
> We have had some nose to nose and loud disagreements before. There is no love lost between us.
> She found a good excuse.


She had to stretch that rule to make it apply.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Also, if you're in the $500k range, why would you wanna keep driving Uber?


It really is a hobby for me. 
I really hate selling real estate.
I like people. Love my clients, but realtors are cry babies, entitled, belonging to the good-ol-boys network. They are lazy and half of them are thieves. Now, this is coming from a broker. Believe me, the ones that advertise all the time ... crooks.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> In California, real estate agents and brokers are considered to be independent contractors (just like Uber drivers). I am an Associate Broker. I have been associated with my current brokerage for over ten years. I started driving for Uber about six months or so ago, when my sister was about to go under the knife - brain surgery. Her chances of survival was about 50-50. I needed some quick cash for a plane ticket and busted my ass for a month to get it.
> 
> Since then I drive sporadically. When I want to.
> Last week the Sales Mgr called me into her office and told me that they have a policy of "no part-time agents." I told her I was aware of that. She said that "I understand that you have other interests?" I didn't know what the hell she was talking about and she finally said, "You are driving for Uber?"
> ...


Did you make the argument that you could go offline whenever you wanted to to satisfy the firm's needs first? Also, isn't Uber a fantastic way to meet clients and possibly foster relationships with potential sellers/buyers?

Sounds like you didn't lose your job because of Uber, they were either just looking for a reason to let you go, or maybe they're just a bunch of ****s.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> You should sue them. "Policy of no part time agents" so they are saying you are required to work full time but you are an "independent contractor". Just like uber these companies want it both ways, either you are an IC or employee, enough of this gray area in the middle these scumbags work between.
> 
> Sue them please.


Ya know, I could spend the next five years suing them. How would that affect my life ... for the better? No. What I'm going to do is what I have been doing. I work hard for my clients. I treat them well. I offer professional and experienced service and it is not contingent on how much they're spending. My half mil clients get the same great service and attention that the first time buyer does with his $200k house. In fact, the first time guy NEEDS more service, and gets it.
They are not going to control my life. I'm going to be JUST fine.
Ya know ... almost ALL of my clients are repeats. I've worked for them in the past and they just keep coming back. I also get a lot of referrals from past clients.
Like I said, I been doing this a long time.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

To me it looks like they was looking for an excuse to let you go. Maybe you was already under review or something. They will still belong on my ****** Bag drawer.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Just put your license with a different broker, then steal all of your old brokers clients.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> To me it looks like they was looking for an excuse to let you go. Maybe you was already under review or something. They will still belong on my ****** Bag drawer.


Yes. There was more to it, I'm sure.
I know that I was one of the highest paid people there. My commission split was at 75%. Most there were at 60%. 
Plus, I don't hang out at the office. I"m not all that visible. There is NOBODY in that office that's going to buy real estate from me. My job is NOT sitting at a desk. I don't participate in the company pick-nik, I don't attend the rally's that they call sales meetings, I don't care about your kids Boy Scout fundrasing campaign. 
I went to the office to 1) meet with a client, and 2) pick up a pay check.
I am not good at office politics.
I am good at making money.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Just put your license with a different broker, then steal all of your old brokers clients.


Already have a new brokerage.

It was funny as hell. My new brokerage owner called ME the same day, and said, "Hey Chuck. Are you still selling real estate? If you are, we got an office for you right here." It doesn't take long for news to get around in this biz. We met for cocktails about an hour later for the 'interview' and I was hired.

I've got my own clients. I'm as busy as I want to be.

It's really not a big deal to me. It's time for a change anyway.
My clients don't care what brokerage I work for. They look for ME, not the brokerage.

I really wish the old place no harm. I have NO hard feelings towards them. I have worked with some fine agents there, and look forward to working with them again. I do hope, however, that the sales manager breaks a hip though.

I just think the way it was done was a real chicken-shit move though.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know, I could spend the next five years suing them. How would that affect my life ... for the better? No. What I'm going to do is what I have been doing. I work hard for my clients. I treat them well. I offer professional and experienced service and it is not contingent on how much they're spending. My half mil clients get the same great service and attention that the first time buyer does with his $200k house. In fact, the first time guy NEEDS more service, and gets it.
> They are not going to control my life. I'm going to be JUST fine.
> Ya know ... almost ALL of my clients are repeats. I've worked for them in the past and they just keep coming back. I also get a lot of referrals from past clients.
> Like I said, I been doing this a long time.


200k house in Cali? What is that a trailer park mobile home?


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> 200k house in Cali? What is that a trailer park mobile home?


Almost. It's the lot for the trailer park home. You provide the trailer and pay HOA fees.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> 200k house in Cali? What is that a trailer park mobile home?


I am in Redding, Ca. About 100 mi north of Sacramento. Our real estate is really a great deal. The median is just under $300k - and you can get a nice home for that.
For a half mil, you can get a 3000 sq foot custom home on the river.

For two million you can buy the WHOLE DAMN TOWN. 
LoL.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I am in Redding, Ca. About 100 mi north of Sacramento. Our real estate is really a great deal. The median is just under $300k - and you can get a nice home for that.
> For a half mil, you can get a 3000 sq foot custom home on the river.
> 
> For two million you can buy the WHOLE DAMN TOWN.
> LoL.


100 miles away from Sacramento? Are you sure it's not 162? That's why redding is still pretty low compared to the rest of Cali. The prices will go way up and now is the time to invest in Redding because of the coming marijuana legalization. Cali consumes so much marijuana that if everybody used the legal market that's coming no way that happens without lots of the north being bought up to grow on.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

She did you a favor bro and don't worry better things ahead for you. May God bless your dear sister! You are a good bro!
Bless you!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> 100 miles away from Sacramento? Are you sure it's not 162? That's why redding is still pretty low compared to the rest of Cali. The prices will go way up and now is the time to invest in Redding because of the coming marijuana legalization. Cali consumes so much marijuana that if everybody used the legal market that's coming no way that happens without lots of the north being bought up to grow on.


Yea, its about a three hour drive to Sac, so 150 miles or so.
And, yes, we're in the so-called "Emerald Triangle". We grow some of the finest MJ in the world. And, what my ex sales manager did not know is that I am a clone farmer in the spring. I grow and distribute small starts to collectives from Sacramento to Mt. Shasta. 
I make more doing that than selling real estate.
And I really like working with my girls. They are always appreciative, and if I take good care of them - they take good care of me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> She did you a favor bro and don't worry better things ahead for you. May God bless your dear sister! You are a good bro!
> Bless you!


Yea, that's what she said.
She was bat shit crazy for a week after surgery. She did't know where she was, or who she was ... or what end was up. She would go from violent to tearful to fearful to confused in an hour. In a lot of ways she was an unformulated hard drive. She scared the hell outta me, I thought she was going to be scrambled forever.
But, the fog cleared - and she is back to doing very well.

I was at the hospital so long that one of the nurses asked me if I needed anything. I told her I really needed a shower but I hated to leave. She got me the key to the doctors ready-room and let me take a shower there at about 3am one day. 
Mercy Hospital in Grand Rapids Michigan is THE BEST. God bless ALL the people there. They really care. Every person I dealt with there was tops. Every single one of them - from the cafeteria to house keeping to security. And the nurses of course. Every community should have a hospital like that.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> In California, real estate agents and brokers are considered to be independent contractors (just like Uber drivers). I am an Associate Broker. I have been associated with my current brokerage for over ten years. I started driving for Uber about six months or so ago, when my sister was about to go under the knife - brain surgery. Her chances of survival was about 50-50. I needed some quick cash for a plane ticket and busted my ass for a month to get it.
> 
> Since then I drive sporadically. When I want to.
> Last week the Sales Mgr called me into her office and told me that they have a policy of "no part-time agents." I told her I was aware of that. She said that "I understand that you have other interests?" I didn't know what the hell she was talking about and she finally said, "You are driving for Uber?"
> ...


That's kind of weird. Contracting for a company for 10 years then they dismiss you for a reason not pertaining in the least to your contracting duties. I think someone in that office didn't like you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's kind of weird. Contracting for a company for 10 years then they dismiss you for a reason not pertaining in the least to your contracting duties. I think someone in that office didn't like you.


LoL. A LOT of people who sell real estate in this town don't like me. I call bullshit what it is. Lots of people don't like that.
I am of the opinion that my boss is my client - not the brokerage. I get paid by the client, he's my boss. Only HE can fire me. 
That, and I had one of the best commission split agreements in the house.
I think it was a financial/business decision.
I just wish that she'd of had the nads to say that, instead of coming up with an excuse.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Petty witch. Who needs her? Brokers are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Good for you Mon! The best revenge is to live well. And not consumed with all the crap that makes ya un happy. Like revenge.

So glad your Sister is doing good.

Uber on, Buddy!


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Wait so you're not allowed to work a part-time on your time off?...


----------



## TheAutomator (Dec 31, 2016)

If they let you go for that, they obviously already wanted to get rid of you. Sorry man.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Wait so you're not allowed to work a part-time on your time off?...


A real estate agent (broker) is not supposed to have 'time off'. 
I have taken calls from clients as late as midnight. When I was doing foreclosures I had to be 'at my desk' by 6am because my sellers (banks) were mostly back east.
I don't do that any more.
I usually turn the phone off (separate business number) by 8pm, and I'm in the office by 10am.

Some brokerages expect the job to be your life. 
Some, like Keller-Williams want you to balance your life.

The problem is that ten years ago I was 54 - and a different person. I am starting to slow down. I'm getting old. I can't work six 12 hour days any more, and I don't need to, and I don't want to, and I'm not going to. So, I was the one that changed - not the company. It is time for the old fart to move along and let some young blood take over.

The difference between 54 and 64 is huge. It's like the difference between 4 and 14, or 14 and 24. I've noticed a lot of changes in me, my body and my brain, in the last decade.

I just think that the way it was executed was not good. I've been fired before, and she should have done a better job of it. She made it as nasty as possible. One of the things she did was, within minutes of our meeting she had contacted the local board and cut off my access to MLS. I'm blind without that. I am working with buyers but I am blind. She could have made it effective in three days or so to give me a chance to get with another brokerage.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I haven't sold any $1 mil homes, very few of them in my marketplace.
> But, I closed a total $4 mil in 16, generating commissions to me in excess of $100,000.


Just asking because the two houses I lived in as a kid are well over a million now, SF and San Bruno. The SF house is closer to $2 million, dad bought it for $54k in '74. (sold it for $112 in '77 when we moved to San Bruno, he thought he was smart in '77)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea, prices are crazy in the Bay Area.
I have a lot of new clients coming up from there.
Somewhere, right now, there's some poor schmuck thats been sitting in a cubicle in San Francisco for the the last 29 years dreaming of retiring in "the country". He's looking for a house up here. He will soon realize that he can sell his two bedroom one bath condo for $1 mil, and move into 3000 sq feet on ten acres fenced and cross fenced horse property for half of that.
I advertise for that guy.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

You can concluded with all your expenses you break even or a loss. The IRS says less than $3,000 is a hobby and not a job. Prove you make less than that and fight it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> You can concluded with all your expenses you break even or a loss. The IRS says less than $3,000 is a hobby and not a job. Prove you make less than that and fight it.


Fight what?
Do I really want to go back to an office where I'm not wanted?
Is that going to make my life easier? or harder.
Is it going to be better for my business? for my clients?

_I don't care what you do with your nights,
Oh, I don't care how you get you delites.
We'll leave it alone and just let it be,
Cause I don't love you and you don't love me.
I don't mind if you just keep on rowin' away on a distant sea,
'Cause I don't love you and you don't love me.
~ Eric Clapton _

Eric had it right. They can't hurt me, I don't give them the power.

What I will do is never forget, and if I get the chance to do damage to the unprofessional b**** that fired me, I will. This is a small town for being almost 100k people. Sooner or later we will bump into each other over a deal. I have business skills that CAN be used for evil, she knows that. I eavesdropped on a conversation she was having with another agent once and I heard her say, "You might not want Chuck as a friend - but, I assure you, you do NOT want him as an enemy." I thought about it, and concluded thats not a bad reputation to have.

There's an old saying about revenge being a dish better served cold.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, prices are crazy in the Bay Area.
> I have a lot of new clients coming up from there.
> Somewhere, right now, there's some poor schmuck thats been sitting in a cubicle in San Francisco for the the last 29 years dreaming of retiring in "the country". He's looking for a house up here. He will soon realize that he can sell his two bedroom one bath condo for $1 mil, and move into 3000 sq feet on ten acres fenced and cross fenced horse property for half of that.
> I advertise for that guy.


You sold me on it.

I'd be happy with 2000 s.f. on two or three acres, really. Horse optional.

And this schmuck has only had 19 years in a cubicle but I'll keep you in mind down the road. 

Wow. You just painted a little picture for me.

LOL


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Lawyer up and sue thier asses! Be sure to have copies of your payments as well.


----------



## bigdog305 (Sep 7, 2016)

You should have told her "CASH ME OUTSIDE HOW BOW DAH!!!!!" lol


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

So really, your previous brokerage did you a favor.


----------



## JimPimmers (Feb 17, 2017)

It sucks that this happened but my advice would be to move on and find another brokerage to work for. Do make sure you get every cent of salary and or commission that might be owed to you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

They did do me a favor, yes.

Ya know, I remember getting fired (or laid off, or whatever) and just being devastated. I was sure I was going to be homeless and hungry. A week later I found a BETTER job. 
I've had women leave me, (hard to imagine, I know) and I was devastated. Was sure that I'd never find anyone to love again. A few weeks later, I got a BETTER woman. It always seems to work out that way.

And, yes, we are all even money-wise. I paid my last months desk fees, refused to pay for the partial month (she can sue me if she wants to). That's another thing. I am getting an 80% split instead of 75%. I don't have any 'desk fees'. My E&O insurance is half the cost. It is a boost in pay of about 10%, and on a $3k commish that's $300 that I can use.

And, ya know, people that come here crying about being 'deactivated'. I understand their fears, and the sting of rejection ... but, hell, when it comes right down to it, people like us are going to be ok. We don't mind working, and working hard. And there is ALWAYS a place for people like us. We will survive. I was looking for a desk when I staggered in the door of that place, and I was looking for a desk when I was tossed out. Nothing changed.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

What happened to the listings that you brought into the brokerage, they kept them or you kept them?
I don't understand one thing, what is the difference if you are park or full time. Even if you bring in one or two sales a year, it is more money for them.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

aluber1968 said:


> What happened to the listings that you brought into the brokerage, they kept them or you kept them?
> I don't understand one thing, what is the difference if you are park or full time. Even if you bring in one or two sales a year, it is more money for them.


They have another problem with his work choices, not the money he brought in. Has to do with image. The principles in the brokerage probably thought Ubering made one of their agents look unsuccessful, would present a less than ideal image of their office to existing and potential clients. Has nothing to do with their part time/full time policies.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

aluber1968 said:


> What happened to the listings that you brought into the brokerage, they kept them or you kept them?
> I don't understand one thing, what is the difference if you are park or full time. Even if you bring in one or two sales a year, it is more money for them.


In there mind, they are calculating ROI. They are investing in him by providing MLS access and other necessary "amenities" up front and expect their contractors to make the most of them. Any other job would potentially detract from the time and effort that could be spent making them money.

In reality, they should realize that someone driving Uber in their spare time, on their day off, is trivial to them in the over consideration of things. It is a means of clearing one's mind, getting a different perspective from the norm and even provide a therapeutic effect. More so, any rational human being seeing that a coworker had a relative with a serious medical condition would try to be accommodating and respectful to their efforts to get back to normalcy. The imbecile which terminated him obviously had it out for him long before she learned he drove for Uber.

A heartless wench would not be my first choice for an employer. As already mentioned, it's best to go on to bigger and better things.


----------



## JimPimmers (Feb 17, 2017)

I've known plenty of people who did real estate part time. Some teachers for example. It all depends on the broker and what they expect out of the agents they hire. Find a better place that's more understanding and accommodating and you will be happier and likely more successful anyway.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Most brokerages care about results, that is closings. You can work 20 hours a week and get better results than the person sitting in the office all day long. 
Realtors are often used through referrals. 
Uber driving was just an excuse for something more serious. It could off been a feeling that he stole her listing or client. Sexual advance or lack of one. 
In reality there is no need to terminate an agent that brings in business into the brokerage.


----------



## LAJB (Feb 3, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know, I could spend the next five years suing them. How would that affect my life ... for the better? No. What I'm going to do is what I have been doing. I work hard for my clients. I treat them well. I offer professional and experienced service and it is not contingent on how much they're spending. My half mil clients get the same great service and attention that the first time buyer does with his $200k house. In fact, the first time guy NEEDS more service, and gets it.
> They are not going to control my life. I'm going to be JUST fine.
> Ya know ... almost ALL of my clients are repeats. I've worked for them in the past and they just keep coming back. I also get a lot of referrals from past clients.
> Like I said, I been doing this a long time.


I respect the way you feel about lawsuits, seeing as how its a way of life in Kalifornia. However, if I were you I'd at least get some legal advice on the matter. Sounds to me like you may have a case.


----------



## NoStopping (Jan 25, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> In California, real estate agents and brokers are considered to be independent contractors (just like Uber drivers). I am an Associate Broker. I have been associated with my current brokerage for over ten years. I started driving for Uber about six months or so ago, when my sister was about to go under the knife - brain surgery. Her chances of survival was about 50-50. I needed some quick cash for a plane ticket and busted my ass for a month to get it.
> 
> Since then I drive sporadically. When I want to.
> Last week the Sales Mgr called me into her office and told me that they have a policy of "no part-time agents." I told her I was aware of that. She said that "I understand that you have other interests?" I didn't know what the hell she was talking about and she finally said, "You are driving for Uber?"
> ...


If this just happened recently after the JFK airport thing, I would be suspicious that it was more than just randomly enforcing their policy.


----------



## NoStopping (Jan 25, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> You should sue them. "Policy of no part time agents" so they are saying you are required to work full time but you are an "independent contractor". Just like uber these companies want it both ways, either you are an IC or employee, enough of this gray area in the middle these scumbags work between.
> 
> Sue them please.


I hope you get some uber drivers on the jury


----------



## NoStopping (Jan 25, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> In California, real estate agents and brokers are considered to be independent contractors (just like Uber drivers). I am an Associate Broker. I have been associated with my current brokerage for over ten years. I started driving for Uber about six months or so ago, when my sister was about to go under the knife - brain surgery. Her chances of survival was about 50-50. I needed some quick cash for a plane ticket and busted my ass for a month to get it.
> 
> Since then I drive sporadically. When I want to.
> Last week the Sales Mgr called me into her office and told me that they have a policy of "no part-time agents." I told her I was aware of that. She said that "I understand that you have other interests?" I didn't know what the hell she was talking about and she finally said, "You are driving for Uber?"
> ...


whats the brokerage?

Start an #uberdriversboycottbrokerageA


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I am in Redding, Ca. About 100 mi north of Sacramento. Our real estate is really a great deal. The median is just under $300k - and you can get a nice home for that.
> For a half mil, you can get a 3000 sq foot custom home on the river.
> 
> For two million you can buy the WHOLE DAMN TOWN.
> LoL.


My wife's brother raised his kids in that area- first in Palo Cedro and later on acreage on Elmer's Way off Hwy 44, east of Deshuttes (sp?). Maybe you know that property, at the end of Elmer's Way, with five duck ponds and wild turkeys roaming around. He and his wife passed away, but one of the sons is still in the area.
Sounds like you came out ahead, moving to a firm where you are valued. Best of luck to you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Appreciate the comments above.

Aluber - I only had one active listing. It is a nice home downtown for $250. I told the seller what happened and he sent a registered letter to the brokerage firing them for "lack of performance". LoL. 
Two weeks later he relisted it with me at the new brokerage. The old brokerage _could _sue for that, but they are so interested in their image, they won't. And, yes you are right in your next post. Results count, but ... This is a very political job, and I didn't play well. Never have. That's just me.

_In reality there is no need to terminate an agent that brings in business into the brokerage._
Not always true. An agent can become enough of a liability to make it worth while to replace him/her. I am just average for production. Reliable, but average. I was getting a 75% split, and I had very little managerial responsibilities. I would cover the weekend as a Broker on call one weekend a month, and I gave a three day class to newbies on contract law, but that's all. If they can hire a newbie and get 50% for the same production they are way ahead. If they can find someone with the same or similar experience for 60% they are way ahead. It was a business decision made easier because I don't play the office politic game. I wasn't a 'team player.'


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Guys there is no point in suing. 
There are really no damages to sue for. He had only one listing with them. Had the customer remained with the brokerage, his damage would of been the commission from that sale.
Suing costs money, time and energy. Unless there was actual discrimination on the basis of sex, creed, national origin, sexual orientation and so on, it is pointless waste of money.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Appreciate the comments above.
> 
> Aluber - I only had one active listing. It is a nice home downtown for $250. I told the seller what happened and he sent a registered letter to the brokerage firing them for "lack of performance". LoL.
> Two weeks later he relisted it with me at the new brokerage. The old brokerage _could _sue for that, but they are so interested in their image, they won't. And, yes you are right in your next post. Results count, but ... This is a very political job, and I didn't play well. Never have. That's just me.
> ...


They can have you and a newbie. Yes they will make more of a newbies sale, but your sale may not be done by anyone in the office, but you.
There is no point of crying over spilled milk. Basically it is their loss. You are with another agency doing your work the way you see it fit.
Good luck in that.
Doing uber with your rates in the golden state really sucks. You pay more for gasoline than we pay here in New York City and your rates are lower.
You don't have to go through all the regulatory hurdles like we do. It is easier and quicker to get a real estate agents license, than taxi license.


----------



## TBNexCHaQ8jrSFTc2JsP (Feb 8, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> In California, real estate agents and brokers are considered to be independent contractors (just like Uber drivers). I am an Associate Broker. I have been associated with my current brokerage for over ten years. I started driving for Uber about six months or so ago, when my sister was about to go under the knife - brain surgery. Her chances of survival was about 50-50. I needed some quick cash for a plane ticket and busted my ass for a month to get it.
> 
> Since then I drive sporadically. When I want to.
> Last week the Sales Mgr called me into her office and told me that they have a policy of "no part-time agents." I told her I was aware of that. She said that "I understand that you have other interests?" I didn't know what the hell she was talking about and she finally said, "You are driving for Uber?"
> ...


Time to tell Travis...

CASH ME OUSSIDE, HOW BOW DAH!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I really respect how you handled this and conduct yourself, UB.

No knee jerk, "I'll kill you and your whole family" retaliatory reaction. Just "serve it cold" sort of deal. And uber cool that your client left with you in such a fashion. If pay back or revenge was wanted or warranted, ya got it with that alone.

Have a Happy, Brodder.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> In California, real estate agents and brokers are considered to be independent contractors (just like Uber drivers). I am an Associate Broker. I have been associated with my current brokerage for over ten years. I started driving for Uber about six months or so ago, when my sister was about to go under the knife - brain surgery. Her chances of survival was about 50-50. I needed some quick cash for a plane ticket and busted my ass for a month to get it.
> 
> Since then I drive sporadically. When I want to.
> Last week the Sales Mgr called me into her office and told me that they have a policy of "no part-time agents." I told her I was aware of that. She said that "I understand that you have other interests?" I didn't know what the hell she was talking about and she finally said, "You are driving for Uber?"
> ...


Law suit time!!!


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> In California, real estate agents and brokers are considered to be independent contractors (just like Uber drivers). I am an Associate Broker. I have been associated with my current brokerage for over ten years. I started driving for Uber about six months or so ago, when my sister was about to go under the knife - brain surgery. Her chances of survival was about 50-50. I needed some quick cash for a plane ticket and busted my ass for a month to get it.
> 
> Since then I drive sporadically. When I want to.
> Last week the Sales Mgr called me into her office and told me that they have a policy of "no part-time agents." I told her I was aware of that. She said that "I understand that you have other interests?" I didn't know what the hell she was talking about and she finally said, "You are driving for Uber?"
> ...


When I signed my first employment contract I recall there was a clause in it that prohibited me from doing part time work. The reason it was in the contract was because we were so poorly paid the employer saw this as a threat. I subsequently did my part time weekend job and I remember several times I almost bumped into or narrowly missed middle managers and once a senior executive.

It was 1981 and the height of the recession, I made more working on weekend plus tips than I did working all week. Finally, I did have an encounter with the HR, I was summoned to go downstairs to the HR managers' office. Walked in terrified that someone had ratted me out while working on the weekend. Manager asked me to sit down and wanted to know why I hadn't cashed in my last 4 paycheques.

Back in those days you had to physically go to a bank and stand in line, sometimes for a half hour or more. The HR manager asked me, " Are you working a part time job?" I had to do some quick thinking and replied, " My uncle had passed away and had left my sister and I a sizeable amount of money. I said I had been so busy working on several projects that I hadn't any time to go to the bank. He bought my explanation and I was excused and asked to cash my paycheques.

My weekend job was so exhausting I would go into my office on Monday AM and would close the office door and would tell my assistant to hold my calls, I would put my head on my desk and usually had a couple hours of much needed sleep.

I did this for the first 2 years and finally was able to stop the weekend gig once I was promoted to a senior sales and marketing position. Many people have no choice but to do part time work on top of their regular jobs just to make ends meet. In my case it was just extreme greed.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

In those days Thursdays were usually extended hours in most banks. Most commercial banks were closed on Saturday and Sunday and 3:00pm on business days. In reality it was hard to get to the bank.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

This is a concern of mine as well. Unfortunately, there is a stigma associated with driving for hire in some professional circles. I am in b2b advertising sales and my part time gig driving has taught me a lot about dealing with all sorts of people. I am a better salesman from those lessons. 

But i still dont want people in my other world to know. I remove all trade dress except when I'm driving. I suppose some day i will pick someone up that i know but i prefer to keep those worlds seperate.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Serve that revenge when it is appropriate enough and it may turn out to be a great book plot to write when you retire.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

occupant said:


> Serve that revenge when it is appropriate enough and it may turn out to be a great book plot to write when you retire.


LoL
Ya know, every once in a while the planets align ... and I get a shot at someone who took a shot at me. It is sweet when it happens. My biggest weakness is that I like to let the target know ... that I did it.

But, there's about a half dozen people who better hope I don't get a terminal disease.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> In California, real estate agents and brokers are considered to be independent contractors (just like Uber drivers). I am an Associate Broker. I have been associated with my current brokerage for over ten years. I started driving for Uber about six months or so ago, when my sister was about to go under the knife - brain surgery. Her chances of survival was about 50-50. I needed some quick cash for a plane ticket and busted my ass for a month to get it.
> 
> Since then I drive sporadically. When I want to.
> Last week the Sales Mgr called me into her office and told me that they have a policy of "no part-time agents." I told her I was aware of that. She said that "I understand that you have other interests?" I didn't know what the hell she was talking about and she finally said, "You are driving for Uber?"
> ...


Dude, This has Zero to do with your extracurricular money making activities. 

The broker gets a cut of your commissions.
You have Not been bringing in the Real Estate Biz
Broker's not making money off u
Broker would rather give your slot to a more productive individual/ aka: you're taking up space

Solution: Find another broker. There are Hundreds, Thousands, Millions!!


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

occupant said:


> Serve that revenge when it is appropriate enough and it may turn out to be a great book plot to write when you retire.


*what's he going to write?: 1. *_How to turn $1 million in Real Estate into $2 Cash _

_2. Capitalism Equals Productivity _

_3. How to Cork Screw Your Career into the Ground_


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I would have a lawyer look that clause over. I am sure it was meant to guard against free Lance,and working for competetive brokers .
> She either wanted someone else in your spot, or it was indeed aimed at Uber as a Vendetta.


Sounds personal.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

You're making $100k+/year yet you had to bust your ass driving Uber for a month in order to buy a plane ticket?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> In California, real estate agents and brokers are considered to be independent contractors (just like Uber drivers). I am an Associate Broker. I have been associated with my current brokerage for over ten years. I started driving for Uber about six months or so ago, when my sister was about to go under the knife - brain surgery. Her chances of survival was about 50-50. I needed some quick cash for a plane ticket and busted my ass for a month to get it.
> 
> Since then I drive sporadically. When I want to.
> Last week the Sales Mgr called me into her office and told me that they have a policy of "no part-time agents." I told her I was aware of that. She said that "I understand that you have other interests?" I didn't know what the hell she was talking about and she finally said, "You are driving for Uber?"
> ...


Please, let us be crystal clear.



Somebody said:


> I could make the argument that I am not making any money at it. But, do you think it is interfering with my duties here?
> The decision has been made, we don't want to associate with you any more. I have to let you go


Who let who go?
Were you being restrained?
What exactly were your duties ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> You're making $100k+/year yet you had to bust your ass driving Uber for a month in order to buy a plane ticket?


uh oh ... now the bashing begins ...
Yea, income in this biz is very sporadic. It can happen, and often does, that there is no income at all for six months. I put away enough to get through the lean winters and early springs ... but, like everyone else I live hand-to-mouth.
September I am ready to take a break.
By October I am bored.
By November I am bored out of my mind. To me, that is Hell. I drink too much, smoke too much and generally get slothful. So, instead of sitting on my ass and watching sports and drinking beer for six months I find something to do.
Plus, I didn't want to dip into the January, February and part of March budget for the trip.
License, E&O, and NAR/CAR dues are all due in February. (I just paid over $800 for dues for a year, and I haven't had a real estate payday since July. Continuing Education, license renewal, E&O insurance policy ... all due on Jan 1.
So, yea, for several reasons I drive ... when I want to. I make an extra $400 a week or so driving.
PLUS, over the last six months I have met two people who have become clients. I'm writing a listing on a nice house on the Westside as soon as the carpet gets replaced next week - and it's a $450k house, and I met the guy during a ride. Picked him up at the airport, coming in to settle his mom's estate about six weeks ago.
PLUS, it really helps to do something other than real estate. I helps my mind. It's a change, and it gets me out of the house when my wife is being particularly *****y.
Maybe in NJ $100k is lots of money, but in my neighborhood, it isn't.
----------
Wanna hear something funny?
Selling a million dollar house is easier than selling a $50,000 trailer.
True story.
The seller and buyer are both (usually) educated, reasonable people. They know how and when to negotiate. They can read. They can understand what they read. I don't get questions like "What is escrow? What does a title report tell me?"
They have good credit. Rarely have tax liens, unpaid child support. Warrants for their arrest. Judgments. The house hasn't had any unpermitted work done to it, no zoning violations.
If the house needs $5,000 in termite work to complete the sale, they have the money to do the work. The house probably has not been sitting vacant for a year with tweekers and hookers living in it. The house has probably never been red-tagged because someone was cooking crack in it. The bathroom is'nt alive with mold.
These are just a few of the problems that I've had to deal with - to earn that $1500 commission.

People who know nothing about this business have some pretty off-base ideas about it. Just like our pax's think about Uber drivers.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ironically, Uber advertises this as an opportunity to _Network...
_
Saying that drivers can make contacts for their other interests.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> In California, real estate agents and brokers are considered to be independent contractors (just like Uber drivers). I am an Associate Broker. I have been associated with my current brokerage for over ten years. I started driving for Uber about six months or so ago, when my sister was about to go under the knife - brain surgery. Her chances of survival was about 50-50. I needed some quick cash for a plane ticket and busted my ass for a month to get it.
> 
> Since then I drive sporadically. When I want to.
> Last week the Sales Mgr called me into her office and told me that they have a policy of "no part-time agents." I told her I was aware of that. She said that "I understand that you have other interests?" I didn't know what the hell she was talking about and she finally said, "You are driving for Uber?"
> ...


This is very short-sighted of your former brokerage. Uber is a GREAT way to network and get the word out about your brokerage. People come into town in advance of a move, take Uber, "Is this your main job?" "No, I'm a real estate broker. I do this to have fun and meet people." "How coincidental, we're here to look at homes." etc. In fact, the first Lyft driver to ever pick us up was pimping his real estate business.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> This is very short-sighted of your former brokerage. Uber is a GREAT way to network and get the word out about your brokerage. People come into town in advance of a move, take Uber, "Is this your main job?" "No, I'm a real estate broker. I do this to have fun and meet people." "How coincidental, we're here to look at homes." etc. In fact, the first Lyft driver to ever pick us up was pimping his real estate business.


Almost EXACTLY the way my conversation went with the listing I will be writing later this week. After I told him that I do this as a break from my full time job, real estate brokerage. He told me that his mom died a month earlier and he was here to settle her estate.

After appropriate condolences, I gave him my card and told him that if he needed help with ANYTHING; from referral to an attorney, to moving company, to estate auction firm, to a landscaper, to ... anything, give me a call. He called to ask why our local utility was such dicks when it came to turning on the power ... lol, he just needed a reference. I called and got it turned on, I just had to guarantee payment so he didn't have to pay a $500 deposit. He called a couple of times to ask for referrals, and two weeks later called and said that, "the house will be ready to be put on market in a week. Can you give me an idea what its worth." A day later we met at the house and he liked the number and my marketing program and promised a listing.

This will be a quick sale at this price, and at least a $12,000 payday, twice that if I double-end it. 
Plus it will put me at just over $1 mil for the year, and the year hasn't even hardly started.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Almost EXACTLY the way my conversation went with the listing I will be writing later this week. After I told him that I do this as a break from my full time job, real estate brokerage. He told me that his mom died a month earlier and he was here to settle her estate.
> 
> After appropriate condolences, I gave him my card and told him that if he needed help with ANYTHING; from referral to an attorney, to moving company, to estate auction firm, to a landscaper, to ... anything, give me a call. He called to ask why our local utility was such dicks when it came to turning on the power ... lol, he just needed a reference. I called and got it turned on, I just had to guarantee payment so he didn't have to pay a $500 deposit. He called a couple of times to ask for referrals, and two weeks later called and said that, "the house will be ready to be put on market in a week. Can you give me an idea what its worth." A day later we met at the house and he liked the number and my marketing program and promised a listing.
> 
> ...


_Did'a someone say C O M M I S S I O N ... HMMMM? Okay my hommie, you can send me my two-ho percent!








_


----------



## BallerX (Jan 15, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I already have. I am known in this town, I been doing real estate here for 12 years, 35 total. I'm no spring chicken. LoL.
> And I have already closed one at the new place. And currently have two new listings totaling over $1 mil (one commercial), and working with a buyer in the half mil range.
> It's all good.


No offense meant, but you've been doing real estate there for 12 years, 35 years total, and you had to bust your hump driving Uber on the side for an entire month just to buy a plane ticket?


----------



## HarryF (Jan 28, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Probably a Bleeding Heart Liberal
> You suffered the " Delete Uber " Retaliation of the Liberal Terrorists.


I thought the same thing about retaliation. After all, it is California!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

BallerX said:


> No offense meant, but you've been doing real estate there for 12 years, 35 years total, and you had to bust your hump driving Uber on the side for an entire month just to buy a plane ticket?


I drive sporadically (haven't signed on now for three weeks) and for different reasons.

Winter months are lean times in my biz. I will make real good money for eight months then nothing for four or five. It's been a brutal winter here weather wise, that doesn't help. People were kind of holding their breath through the elections, especially commercial. Even the good times last year were kind of lean. I didn't do as well last year as I did the year before.

I hate to dip into the winter reserves for unexpected expenditures, so Uber helps when that happens.

Also, I have found that it is a great way to meet people who may be interested in buying or selling real estate. I keep a copy of NAR's "Realtor" magazine in the back seat with my name and office address on it. Riders pick it up, and flip through it, and it often precipitates a conversation about real estate. I probably say something about real estate to 80% of my pax's. As I mentioned in a previous post, I have already got one listing this way (just signed the papers yesterday). It is a good marketing program that actually pays ME.

I don't "bust my hump" driving for Uber. I do it when I want to, and I stop when I feel like it. It's a different kind of job when you don't HAVE to do it.

This year is shaping up to be a very good year. Business people are feeling real good about the economy. They are expanding and commercial activity has increased substantially.


----------



## BallerX (Jan 15, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I drive sporadically (haven't signed on now for three weeks) and for different reasons.
> 
> Winter months are lean times in my biz. I will make real good money for eight months then nothing for four or five. It's been a brutal winter here weather wise, that doesn't help. People were kind of holding their breath through the elections, especially commercial. Even the good times last year were kind of lean. I didn't do as well last year as I did the year before.
> 
> ...


Gotcha. I was just curious. No need to get defensive. YOU used the term "busted my ass" in your original post.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

BallerX said:


> Gotcha. I was just curious. No need to get defensive. YOU used the term "busted my ass" in your original post.


Did I seem defensive? I was just explaining ... 
Yea, I did. I drove my ass off for two weeks to get that grand. 
AND, I didn't have to dip into the winter stash ...


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

I have never heard of this. If you worked for another broker or real estate company that was competition I could understand. But Uber? That does not make sense.



UberBastid said:


> In California, real estate agents and brokers are considered to be independent contractors (just like Uber drivers). I am an Associate Broker. I have been associated with my current brokerage for over ten years. I started driving for Uber about six months or so ago, when my sister was about to go under the knife - brain surgery. Her chances of survival was about 50-50. I needed some quick cash for a plane ticket and busted my ass for a month to get it.
> 
> Since then I drive sporadically. When I want to.
> Last week the Sales Mgr called me into her office and told me that they have a policy of "no part-time agents." I told her I was aware of that. She said that "I understand that you have other interests?" I didn't know what the hell she was talking about and she finally said, "You are driving for Uber?"
> ...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea, it kinda doesn't to me either. 
In California, an agent (or broker) can only associate with one brokerage house. All transactions requiring a license must be conducted through that broker. So, it would be impossible for me to work part time for another broker. 

But, the reasoning behind this (from their point of view) is that they want associates who concentrate ALL of their energy in real estate sales. Their point of view is that one hour spent driving a car is an hour that is not spent on selling real estate. 
The brokerage is my pimp. They don't want me doing anything other than selling real estate. One of the most important duties that a pimp has is to keep the stable on the street - working.


----------



## Quicksilver31 (Mar 4, 2017)

You do, or did, have a legitimate complaint. You're an independent contractor if your employer pays you for the results (selling the house), not what you did or how you sold it. If they do (like you have to work in the office from 9 to 5), you are not an IC anymore, you are an employee. (That's an IRS definition, btw). Real estate companies and mortgage companies have been trying to get away with this for years. If you are an IC, they cannot tell you how do ANYTHING, or you're an employee, and they are liable for not paying 15% employer taxes instead of 7.5%. The IRS doesn't take kindly to that. The mortgage industry lost big time on that point a few years back. 

Departments of banking and insurance dictate that you can't work for more than one broker at a time, and the NAR agrees with that. So, if you're truly an IC, what you do on your time is completely up to you, as long as it's not selling houses for another broker. Working for Uber falls under the "do anything you want with your time" scenario. There is no law against having more than one job, that would violate your 14th Amendment "rights to earn a living", in so many words. They are liable in some ways, and you could sue them, and win, but maybe it turned out better for you to be rid of them in the long run. I've been a licensed realtor and licensed mortgage loan officer in NJ for over 25 years, and I drive for Uber and Lyft too.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Not sure how they found out .. but, I prolly picked up somebody. I don't make it a secret that I'm a broker. I am working with a buyer in the $500k range right now, that I met driving.
> Either that, or they saw the Uber sticker on my back window.
> 
> I didn't try to HIDE it. It's not illegal to drive for Uber.


It should be illegal to drive for Uber.



Jagent said:


> How'd they find out?


It was Russia


----------

